# Zugriff auf MySql-Datenbank auf einem anderen Server



## BugsBastard (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Mysql-Datenbank und möchte diese mit PHP ansprechen. Laut der Beschreibung ist es ganz einfach, nen User anlegen, die IP-Adresse freischalten (oder auch ein % eingeben), evtl. Noch die Rechte für eine bestimmte DB angeben und dann los. Nur bei mir klappt das natürlich nicht ;-)

ich versuche das mit: 
$conn2 = mysql_connect("IP-Adresse", "Username", "Password");

Dabei bekomme ich immer wieder den Fehler: 

Warning: Access denied for user: 'Username@-port-IPAdresse.reverse.qsc.de' (Using password: YES) in PHP-Seite on line 94

Warning: MySQL Connection Failed: Access denied for user: 'Username@-port-IPAdresse.reverse.qsc.de' (Using password: YES) in PHP-Seite on line 94

Aber ich habe das Problem nicht nur mit PHP, ich komme generell nicht an die Datenbank ran, nur über den mysql-Manager im Text(dos)modus (weiß nicht wie das bei Linux heißt). Wenn ich das über z.B. MySql-Front laufen lasse bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung, daß er nicht connecten konnte. Normalerweise würde ich sagen, daß liegt an meine IP aber ich habe schon sämtliche IP's abgeschaltet, sogar einen User ohne Passwort mit allen Rechten angelegt (ist schon wieder draussen aber ich wollte es mal Probieren ;-)) aber habe einfach kein 'Glück' damit.

Hat schon mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt? Ich habe einen Windows-Rechner aber die MySql-DB läuft auf Linux, kann es daran liegen?

Gruss und danke,

Thomas


----------



## XChris (26. Mai 2004)

*Zugang*

Hallo,

Auf dem Server musst Du einen User anlegen. Dieser Nutzer _muss_ auch von dem Rechner, auf dem Dein PHP Krams ausgeführt wird freigegben sein.

Die ALLES Freigabe "%" gibt alle Zugriffe von allen Rechnern für einen User frei - AUSSER - vom eigentlichen MySQL Server selbst.

Klingt jetzt vielleicht schwer ....

Vorschlag:

Poste doch mal, die Angaben:

IP des MySQL Servers, sowie Port
IP des Webservers
User mit dem Du Arbeiten möchtest
Datenbank mit der Du Arbeiten möchtest
Art der Zugriffe die Du Durchführen möchtest. (Bissel beschreibung in der Art: Nur lesend, schreiben & Lesend, Alles,usw.)

Ich schau dann mal, was ich tun kann.

Chris


----------



## BugsBastard (26. Mai 2004)

*Antwort*

Hi Chris,

ich hab das Problem heute morgen schon gelöst, hatte nur noch keine Zeit hier zu posten, sorry.

Ich hatte eine ganz einfache Sache vergessen: FLUSH PRIVILEGS; Er hat sich die alten Userdaten immer aus seinem Cache gezogen und daher hats nicht geklappt ;-). Leider steht bei meiner MySql-Doku nicht dabei das man Flush durchführen muß (zumindest nicht direkt neben den Userdaten-Änderungen/User anlegen Kapiteln).

Trotzdem danke,

Gruss,

Thomas


----------

